# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Bugs] Le topic des Bugs * avec un premier bug en exlu CPC

## Tatsu-Kan

Je crée ce topic, parce que je trouve surprenant qu'on n'ait pas un topic de ce genre dans le coin.
Y'a des perles qu'il faudrait conserver pour la postérité  :tired: 





Donc, le bug du jour en exclusivité CPC/LRD (il n'est pas encore report sur le forum officiel), c'est lié au golem banquier.

Vous savez le pitit golem qu'on a tous eu gratos y'a pile 2 semaines.  ::): 
Et bien, maintenant qu'il vient d'expirer, le truc logique, c'est de supprimer l'item en question.  ::(: 
Ah, tiens, il demande à ce que je tape son nom.
Ah, tiens, j'ai tapé son nom et je peux pas le supprimer...  :tired: 



Le seul moyen de s'en débarrasser, c'est d'avoir un slot de perso libre...

J'ai crée un topic sur le forum officiel francophone (la flemme de tester de mettre le jeu en anglais).
Nous allons maintenant voir le temps de réaction sur celui-ci.
https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post227957

----------


## R_K

Ca le fait aussi avec les sacs de 12 emplacements qu'on obtient avec l'histoire perso. On ne peut ni les détruire ni les équiper.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pour les détruire, t'as essayé de taper le nom anglais ?

----------


## R_K

Pas du tout. Je ferais un essai.

---------- Post added at 20h39 ---------- Previous post was at 19h48 ----------

Ca ne fonctionne pas non plus avec le nom en anglais.

----------


## Tynril

Est-ce que ça fonctionne en passant la langue du texte du jeu en anglais ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Est-ce que ça fonctionne en passant la langue du texte du jeu en anglais ?


Oui, pour le golem, c'est la seule solution viable.
Doit y avoir un soucis au niveau de la variable 'fr' de comparaison...

----------


## mikelion

Autre Bug. Dans la province de Metrica, au réacteur, on peut aller combattre le méca champion qui se trouve "dans le trou" sans avoir à éteindre le champ de force avec la clé chargée; Il suffit pour cela de monter sur la console, de sedéconnecter à l'écran de personnage, puis de se reconnecter. Notre perso apparaît alors derrière le champ de force.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Autre Bug. Dans la province de Metrica, au réacteur, on peut aller combattre le méca champion qui se trouve "dans le trou" sans avoir à éteindre le champ de force avec la clé chargée; Il suffit pour cela de monter sur la console, de sedéconnecter à l'écran de personnage, puis de se reconnecter. Notre perso apparaît alors derrière le champ de force.


Ça, c'est un bug lié à leur "fixe" pour bloquer ceux qui tentent de faire du void jump.
Ce qui donne tout un tas de situations merdiques, du genre de se retrouver dans une caisse ou une maison fermée si tu te déconnecte trop près...

----------


## XspawnLpc

ou se retrouver bloqué dans les wp .. seule solution se reTP plusieurs fois jusqu'a ce que ca passe

----------


## revanwolf

> ou se retrouver bloqué dans les wp .. seule solution se reTP plusieurs fois jusqu'a ce que ca passe


ce bug par contre est la depuis un bail(au moins 6 mois/1 an).

----------


## Maderone

> Ça, c'est un bug lié à leur "fixe" pour bloquer ceux qui tentent de faire du void jump.
> Ce qui donne tout un tas de situations merdiques, du genre de se retrouver dans une caisse ou une maison fermée si tu te déconnecte trop près...


Ils empêchent le void Jump ?  ::o:  ::sad:: 
C'est nul à chier... 
Bien content de plus jouer *croise les bras*
Je vois pas ce que ça pouvait leur foutre

----------


## NayeDjel

D'un point de vue explo c'était vraiment chouette les void jumps mais ça laissait la place à pas mal d'exploits ou ça permettait juste de casser les noix à certains joueurs, je connais quelques exemples.
D'ailleurs je suis retourné au Puzzle Jump à l'abandon dans Caledon Forest qui aurait pu être vraiment pas mal  ::(:

----------


## Bartinoob

Le puzzle à l'abandon ?

----------


## Leybi

Cerebro  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

That_shaman a même mappé ce "puzzle"

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah ok, on l'avait fait en guilde une fois (merci Mad' :D)

----------


## Maderone

> Ah ok, on l'avait fait en guilde une fois (merci Mad' :D)


 :Emo:  De rien ! 
Le bon vieux temps où on pouvait encore apprécier le jeu

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

On était également aller faire 'chier' ceux qui faisaient le puzzle hylek en piquant les larmes à travers le sol ^^

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Du coup on peut plus jamais y aller ?? Parce que j'y suis jamais allé  ::(: .

----------


## NayeDjel

> Du coup on peut plus jamais y aller ?? Parce que j'y suis jamais allé .


Oui on peut encore y rentrer (je l'ai fait cette semaine) mais j'ai l'impression qu'un des passages qui était ouvert ne l'est plus. Il est toujours possible de sortir de la map d'ailleurs, Par contre, effectivement, on peut pas void jump.
Il faut quelques fusils de TP ou être ingé rifle, c'est pas d'une grande difficulté. Sinon, en effet, la soirée avec Maderone était bien drôle  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, le bug présenté dans le premier post du topic est toujours valable, et sur d'autres items également comme le sac de 12 emplacements obtenu en récompense de l'histoire perso...
A la différence que celui-ci peut être vendu pour 8pc.

Le bug, j'espère que s'en est un, du jour, concerne donc la récompense de la huitième et dernière partie de l'histoire vivante saison 2.
Cet accessoire exotique sur lequel il est possible de choisir les statistiques. Malheureusement, il y a eu un petit oubli, il ne dispose pas d'emplacement d'amélioration, ce qui conduit à une perte de stats assez conséquente...

----------


## Sephil

Ah, comme les dos de fractale exos, qui ont pas de slot et qui sont totalement inutiles avant de les passer en élevé.  ::P:

----------


## Tynril

J'ai transmis l'info sur le Sceau, Tatsu. Merci !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hop, je remonte le topic, parce que là, y'a du lourd. (Un certain nombre est corrigé, mais quand même)
Il faut préciser que y'a eu 1 semaine de retard parce que l'équipe d'assurance qualité était sur le coup. Il ne faut même pas imaginer ce que ça devait être avant...
Bon, déjà, je crois qu'on peut se brosser définitivement pour un correctif sur le Sceau des Oubliés qui porte justement très bien son nom.


- L'ordre des guildes qui change quand bon lui semble.
- De nouveau des trucs à link en /m pour faire crasher tout le monde.
- Si vous êtes attentifs, vous pourrez entendre votre personnage jouer à la marionnette d'un ventriloque, n'importe quand. Du genre, une nécromante charr qui dit "Pour la justice" avec la voix d'un asura.
- Si vous aviez déjà des trèfles mystiques, mais pas encore 77, vous allez être heureux, ils ne sont plus stackables avec les nouveaux... Vous l'avez dans l'os tant qu'ils ne corrigent pas ce bug, parce que ça ne passe pas/plus à la forge mystique.
- Certains items du lion noir nouvellement acquis ne se stackent plus non plus avec les anciens, du genre du marchand du lion noir, de l'accès express de la banque, de certains boost comme celui de la découverte de magie. 
- Si vous changez de Reward Track en Spvp, c'est le retour windows, et quand vous revenez en jeu, c'est toujours l'ancienne active.
- Le bug de l'écran de chargement qui est décalé verticalement...
- Un petit crash si vous tenter d'aller au HoM en utilisant la pierre...
- Quelques petits suppléments en vue fps, du genre, l'égide du gardien qui vous sert de compagnon.
- Le chat guilde qui ne marche qu'après être passé en invisible.

Deux bugs qui semblent corrigés :
- Impossible d'acheter des traits d’habilité...
- Les vendeurs ne veulent plus vous vendrez ce que vous ne pouvez pas utiliser.
- La création d'un nouveau personnage qui débloque des succès HoM (GW1)... Et bien sur, les titres qui vont avec.

Correction pour les TOC (ou pas) : 
- La barre d'xp est centrée afin que le 50% soit pile au niveau de la jauge de vie.
- La minimap a été remontée afin d'être deux fois plus haut que le chat, provoquant un décalage angoissant pour ceux qui aiment les choses carrées.


Et en bonus de folie :
- L'outil de report de bugs ingame qui ne fonctionnait plus.

----------


## BigGift

Bon bah le jeu est tout cassé, encore pire depuis la maj de ce matin, j'ai 10fps a tout peter, en ville ou a la campagne.

----------


## mikelion

"- Le chat guilde qui ne marche qu'après être passé en invisible."

Le chat ne fonctionnait pas ce matin. Comment on passe "en invisible" ?

----------


## BigGift

dans la fenetre amis, en haut a gauche, tu as le choix entre connecte, hors ligne ou occupé

----------


## mikelion

> dans la fenetre amis, en haut a gauche, tu as le choix entre connecte, hors ligne ou occupé


Ah ok en hors ligne donc. Merci.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Les choix sont : Invisible / Absent / En Ligne

----------


## purEcontact

En passant de "en ligne" à "invisible" puis re "en ligne", le jeu crash.

----------


## lPyl

Ça m'a l'air stable.
Y a une personne dans le département de QA ou quoi?

----------


## purEcontact

Faut les comprendre, ils ont report le patch pour le peaufiner et qu'il sorte sans bug.

 ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

C'est bien ça le pire... En faisant la même chose sur un projet b2b, tu te taperais des pénalités de malade...

----------


## Kiyo

> En passant de "en ligne" à "invisible" puis re "en ligne", le jeu crash.


Je l'ai fait à midi et j'ai pas crashé, faut juste avoir le bon karma je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

*note : ne pas se connecter avant que Anet corrige toussa*  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En passant de "en ligne" à "invisible" puis re "en ligne", le jeu crash.


Je n'ai pas ce soucis, j'ai même testé après avoir vu ton message en guilde cet aprèm et je n'ai pas crash.

----------


## Snydlock

> - La minimap a été remontée afin d'être deux fois plus haut que le chat, provoquant un décalage angoissant pour ceux qui aiment les choses carrées.


Je me dénonce, ça me rend vraiment dingue.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Aller, deux petits bonus en exclusivité CPC.

Les poudres d'enchantement d'augmentation ne fonctionnent plus. Cela ouvre la CCLN lors de l'utilisation et c'est tout...

Si vous avez pour habitude d'utiliser le double clique pour transférer des items dans votre banque. Évitez. Je viens de cramer une teinture non identifiée de cette manière... Je suis content... ><

----------


## olih

> Si vous avez pour habitude d'utiliser le double clique pour transférer des items dans votre banque. Évitez. Je viens de cramer une teinture non identifiée de cette manière... Je suis content... ><


Là je pense qu'ils ont voulu corriger le bug du "utiliser un objet" dans la banque qui n'a jamais marché  ::ninja:: . Du coup évidemment ça a fait foiré le reste  ::ninja:: ²

:edit: bon déjà ça 



> Fixed an issue that caused health bars for downed party members to display in green instead of red.


semble corrigé d'après la patch note. C'est cool !

----------


## lPyl

Bah ils ont corrigés d'autre chose aussi... heureusement...

----------


## ProXorP

Yop yop !
Petit bug quand on a modifié les nouvelles options caméra, notamment la FoV. Les options sont sauvegardés, mais ne sont pas prises en compte lorsqu'on se reconnecte au jeu. Il faut rejouer avec le slide pour que ca revienne a la normale !

----------


## purEcontact

Le bug des items qui se stack pas peut être "réparé" en 2 coups de cuillère à pot :

- Vous mettez vos objets "lié au compte dès l'acquisition" dans votre inventaire.
- Vous vous TP hors de la carte, ils deviennent "lié au compte" après le chargement.
- Vous pouvez stacker vos objets à nouveau.

_Cette option de débug vous a été offerte par Mister T._
 ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Merci  ::):

----------


## mikelion

Merci j'ai eu le cas avec les trucs 100% exploration. Il faut que j'essai aussi avec les items qui font monter direct level20, mais leur description est différente.

----------


## Sephil

Marche pas avec les parchos lvl 20, j'ai testé.  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Ouais les parchos c'est pas avec le bug récent, ça fait longtemps qu'il y a deux versions.

----------


## Sephil

ça reste très relou cela dit.  ::o:

----------


## R_K

Les dons d'exploration ne sont plus empilables, j'en ai fait l'expérience hier soir  ::(:  J'ai du mettre les deux nouveaux dans un autre emplacement dans le coffre.

----------


## lPyl

Ça doit se régler avec la manip évoquée plus haut ça non?

----------


## R_K

Je viens de le faire et c'était bien ça. Je n'avais pas vu que mes vieux dons d'exploration étaient marqués lié au compte dès l'acquisition.

----------


## Bartinoob

P'tit bug d'affichage tout frais :

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hier je voulais tester l'affichage Aperçu de l'armure Carapace, et en tapant les codes récupérés sur le wiki (et que j'ai été vérifié sur d'autres sources), ça ne fonctionnait pas: mon perso "prononçait" un texte vide. ça ne fonctionnait que pour les gants, et sur d'autres items divers ça marchait très bien. Est-ce une erreur dans les codes du wiki ?

----------


## lPyl

Tiens, joli bug sur les stack de stealth... Qui stack plus du tout correctement, du coup shadow refuge (par ex) ne sert plus à rien \o/.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ouais, les voleurs sont punis, ils ne peuvent plus se fufu pendant plus de 3 secondes d'affilés.

----------


## lPyl

C'est cool quoi, déjà qu'avec la stealth qui marche, les voleurs c'est moyen efficace en sPvP, maintenant ils sont encore plus de la chair à canon.

----------


## Bartinoob

o/

Le jeu corrigé après 2 ans et demi  ::lol::

----------


## lPyl

Yey c'est corrigé. Par contre maintenant y a des tours (en WvW) ou t'as à la fois des PNJ alliés et à la fois des PNJ adverse \o/

----------


## purEcontact

Ce matin, je rentre dans une fractale (qui se passe pas très bien) et j'ai eu le droit à ce sympathique message :



Les deux perso hors de l'instance ne pouvait pas rentrer.

----------


## atavus

Tynril; tu as encore casser les serveurs.
hier soir et aujourd'hui c'est soirée yolo déco dès que;
 - tu changes de map.
 - tu te Tp sur la même map.
 - tu marches.
 - tu attends sur l'écran de chargement.
 - ton client se lance.

----------


## XspawnLpc

problèmes réseaux semble t'il.

avec VPN pas une seul coupure. sans c'est instable

----------


## lPyl

Dans la dernière instance de la story, évitez d'aller dans ce trou:



C'est impossible d'en sortir. Si la fight a pas commencé, vous pouvez pas non plus mourrir, résultant en une instance impossible à finir.

Vous pourrez me prévenir quand ils auront finit de livrer de la merde à la place de leur jeux histoire que je puisse rejouer?  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

On parlait hier du reset de l'affichage du weekly-cap, semblerait que ce soit juste graphique: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Favor




> At various times during the week other than the weekly mission reset time, the Weekly Favor Cap tracker in the guild mission tab may reset to 0/2000. This cap reset is a graphical bug, and the guild will still be capped at 2000 favor earned until the normal weekly reset time at Sunday night/Monday morning.


Y a donc beaucoup trop de faveur gagnées avec les missions : 600 en facile, 800 en normal, 500 (1000 quand le dernier slot sera débloqué) en difficile et 900 (je crois?) avec les 3 slots spécifiques.
Je comprends même pas pourquoi ils ont mis un bonus de 10% pour les gens qui prendraient des missions de tout type vu comment le cap est facilement atteint :D .

----------


## kennyo

On était pas à 1800/2000 hier soir ?

----------


## revanwolf

Bug apparu avec la nouvelle map mcm,la daily des ruines n'est plus faisable vu que les dites-ruines n'existent plus.

Ce qui donnent une autre erreur avec les hall de guilde ou il faut un certain item qui ne se loote que sur des centaures 80.
Le seul problème est que les seuls centaures 80 se trouvaient sur l'ancien borderland mcm ,il n'est maintenant possible de les avoir que dans la reward track pvp de kryte,et c'est pour ça aussi que le prix du dit-item a explosé(+ de 4po à l'hv).

----------


## Sephil

:Facepalm:

----------


## revanwolf

Dans la catégorie "comment vous dégouter de craft des précurseurs" Voila l'évent des harpie aux champs de ruines nécessaire à craft Aube(ou demi-jour sais plus) ou l'envent niveau 38 fait pop des harpies niveau 80 puisque apparemment l'event est trop facile  :Pipe: 

et remerciment à that_shaman pour l'image





Et encore il y a aussi celle du collosse est aussi buggé au moins jusqu'à mardi.

----------


## mikelion

Impossible de se connecter au jeu, serveur en rade...

----------


## revanwolf

Attaque DDOS apparemment

----------


## mikelion

> Attaque DDOS apparemment


Sûrement un frustré de la nouvelle armure transformer !

----------


## Snydlock

Une utilisation optimale de la_ Lance de justice_.

----------

